# Mexi in sheath at least



## tnyr5 (Apr 11, 2020)

From a selfing of 'Moon and Stars' that I deflasked 4 years ago. Sold off/gave away the others and kept one of the smaller ones for myself. 
I finally got tired of waiting for it to bloom on its own and forced it; now it has 3 sheaths that I can see so far.


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 12, 2020)

What did you do to force it?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2020)

Very nice. Good luck.


----------



## xiphius (Apr 15, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> I finally got tired of waiting for it to bloom on its own and forced it



I'm also interested in how you went about this...

Beautiful plant by the way. Looks nice and compact!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 15, 2020)

I shoved it in the refrigerator every night for 2 months.


----------



## xiphius (Apr 17, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> I shoved it in the refrigerator every night for 2 months.





Lol. That is... awesome! Did you just stick it in there? Or did you put in a bag or something to maintain humidity?

Hmn... maybe I need to try this strategy with my stubborn micranthum...


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 17, 2020)

Nah, just threw it in. lol


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 3, 2020)

The first bud cracked this evening. Pictures in a few days.


----------



## setaylien (Jun 3, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> From a selfing of 'Moon and Stars' that I deflasked 4 years ago. Sold off/gave away the others and kept one of the smaller ones for myself.
> I finally got tired of waiting for it to bloom on its own and forced it; now it has 3 sheaths that I can see so far.
> View attachment 19371


Nice, bushy plant or compot. I'm surprised it took that much chilling to induce flower buds. Good luck with it. Look forward to your next photos.


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 3, 2020)

Surprised that chilling made it bloom - mine bloom every year, never go below 50, and are blooming right now with daily temps of ~100 in their location.

Yours needed other stresses apparently!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## PaddyK (Jun 4, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> From a selfing of 'Moon and Stars' that I deflasked 4 years ago. Sold off/gave away the others and kept one of the smaller ones for myself.
> I finally got tired of waiting for it to bloom on its own and forced it; now it has 3 sheaths that I can see so far.
> View attachment 19371


----------



## PaddyK (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks very good and compact, what conditions do you keep it in( apart from the frig that is!) mine seem to be slow to establish I keep mine in a large wardian heated case I try to keep it around 25 Deg C with around 50% rh, I spray them every couple of days to keep the compost moist
they lit with T8 tubes. I'm wondering about lighting and air movement. Living in the North of England is a challenge climate wise
Thanks 
Paddy


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice, I think I finally killed mine, but quite just yet, it still is suffering on. Poor thing.


----------



## musa (Jun 5, 2020)

I love these tiny beauties!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 6, 2020)

PaddyK said:


> Looks very good and compact, what conditions do you keep it in( apart from the frig that is!) mine seem to be slow to establish I keep mine in a large wardian heated case I try to keep it around 25 Deg C with around 50% rh, I spray them every couple of days to keep the compost moist
> they lit with T8 tubes. I'm wondering about lighting and air movement. Living in the North of England is a challenge climate wise
> Thanks
> Paddy


They like it warm in my experience, 28 to 30° will make them grow fast. Mix should have a generous percentage of crushed oyster shell. In winter, they still have warm days, but the night temperature drops significantly, all the way down to 8°. That's why the refrigerator trick worked. They can take very bright light.


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2020)

Lovely petite, happy flower...soooo cute.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 14, 2020)

Updated photo, now that it has opened fully. NS 3.3cm W x 2.6cm H, Petals .4cmW x 2.1cmL, Dorsal .8cmW x 1.6cmL, Synsepal 1cmW x 1.4cmL, Pouch .9cm W x 1.5cm L


----------



## PaddyK (Jun 14, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> They like it warm in my experience, 28 to 30° will make them grow fast. Mix should have a generous percentage of crushed oyster shell. In winter, they still have warm days, but the night temperature drops significantly, all the way down to 8°. That's why the refrigerator trick worked. They can take very bright light.


Thanks crushed shell ordered, I noticed some new rhizomes circling the pots which in taking as a good sign.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 21, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Nah, just threw it in. lol


You need a Winerium lol. That way you can shock as many plants in there as you wish lol.

Btw how did you keep the growths so close together since stolons are long most of the time. Is it just the way this plant is? If so I need one


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 21, 2020)

28in from a 400 watt halide in a tight reflector, that's how lol.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 21, 2020)

*Eyes the Lepanthes* I do need a winerium though...


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 24, 2020)

Few More, just cuz.


----------



## PaddyK (Jun 24, 2020)

Have you tried hand pollination?


----------



## PaddyK (Jun 24, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> 28in from a 400 watt halide in a tight reflector, that's how lol.


That explains tight growth and temperature control, I assume you have good air movement, how are you controlling humidity?


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 24, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Few More, just cuz.
> View attachment 20884
> View attachment 20885
> View attachment 20886


Did I miss the name of this clone? Those karate-kid laterals are astonishing to me. All the ones I have seen hang DOWN. I’ll post a photo of mine today, on its 8th flower from the same spike. If you sold a division of this baby I’d sure be into it.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 24, 2020)

PaddyK said:


> That explains tight growth and temperature control, I assume you have good air movement, how are you controlling humidity?


I have a piezoelectric humidifier. Humidity is usually around 65%, though I bump it up to 80-something when sanderianum hybrids are blooming.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 24, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Did I miss the name of this clone? Those karate-kid laterals are astonishing to me. All the ones I have seen hang DOWN. I’ll post a photo of mine today, on its 8th flower from the same spike. If you sold a division of this baby I’d sure be into it.


I haven't named it yet. The petals do curve downward somewhat, but not as much as most clones I have seen.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 25, 2020)

The flowers look like a ghost tarantula about to pounce LOL.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 25, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> I have a piezoelectric humidifier. Humidity is usually around 65%, though I bump it up to 80-something when sanderianum hybrids are blooming.


What is a piezoelectric humidifier?


----------



## Just1more (Jun 25, 2020)

Wow, I love this!


----------



## PaddyK (Jun 25, 2020)

I think it's an ultrasonic fogger/mister


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes, a fogger with a nozzle, in essence.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 29, 2020)

Very impressive, both....the plant with its flowers and the excellent photos as well as teh informative story how you forced it to bloom.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 23, 2020)

So this has grown a bit since April...


----------



## musa (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks great! Looking forward to a bunch of flowers...


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 7, 2020)

What potting mix are you using? Looks great.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jan 21, 2021)

Bump... Tony, 

I, too would like to hear about your potting mix.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 23, 2021)

Oops, sorry, missed this. Equal proportions of #3 perlite and seedling orchiata to make the base, then mix 5 parts of that that with 1 part crushed oyster shell. Add a touch of charcoal if you want. Plant, then top dress with chick grit or yellow play sand.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks, Tony. Seedling Orchiata - do you mean the “Classic”, or is it the smallest bark, “Precision”?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 23, 2021)

Precision, the 1/8" to 1/4" stuff.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 24, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Few More, just cuz.
> View attachment 20884
> View attachment 20885
> View attachment 20886


This cultivar is wonderful. The way the laterals arch reminds me, by turns, of a crab spider set to pounce, a dancing crane and then, naturally, of the famous Karate Kid move. I have a nice happy division of one of the original pieces and would love this one, if you’re parting with divisions. Regarding keeping it in the mix, I agree that high light is important but it also needs to be happy about the mix when the butt of the stolon touches down. I have kept mine clumpy by waiting until it’s long, then bending it down over the course of a couple weeks, then gently placing a piece of granite heavy enough to hold the butt against the mix but not heavy enough to break or crush the stolon. I’ve broken a couple; oops. I also never, ever get water in the crowns.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 24, 2021)

Lol I’ve been in this thread before. Memory memory....


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 1, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> So this has grown a bit since April...View attachment 22799


Growth since the last photo


----------



## musa (Feb 2, 2021)

Stunning! What enchantment are you using?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2021)

Nice. I suck at these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 2, 2021)

musa said:


> Stunning! What enchantment are you using?


Fresh human blood. Preferably from children, but getting it can be a pain in the arse.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 11, 2021)

Well, this got just a bit ridiculous. I put it into a deep 18in tray with extra drainage holes poked in. Grow out of that, ya f#%@!


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 11, 2021)

Seeing this very happy plant and its beautiful flowers is pure joy!!! Good luck growing it to the edges of its new pot!


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 31, 2022)

Tis in sheath again with at least 8 spikes.


----------



## Cklinger (Apr 6, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Tis in sheath again with at least 8 spikes.



Just read through this entire thread and it's crazy seeing how much larger it is compared to the start! I recently got a small division in a 2 inch pot and just hoping for new growth! Current conditions in my enclosure float around 70 F and 60-65% RH, so fingers crossed!


----------



## PaddyK (May 17, 2022)

PaddyK said:


> Looks very good and compact, what conditions do you keep it in( apart from the frig that is!) mine seem to be slow to establish I keep mine in a large wardian heated case I try to keep it around 25 Deg C with around 50% rh, I spray them every couple of days to keep the compost moist
> they lit with T8 tubes. I'm wondering about lighting and air movement. Living in the North of England is a challenge climate wise
> Thanks
> Paddy





Finally growing well, plenty of runners and now flowers


----------



## tnyr5 (May 30, 2022)

Getting there, still waiting on a few more spikes.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 31, 2022)

Well, that didn't take long.


----------

